# gps and sirius antenna



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Kenwood GPS unit and the Sirius kit. Each has its own antenna. Does anyone know a way to combine both antennas into one or an aftermarket antenna?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

nope, but the gps antenna can be installed out of site under the dash or rear deck. the sirius antenna is much more picky and works best outside on top of the car/truck.


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks. Figured as much.


----------



## ramonesfan (Jan 8, 2012)

I routed my XM/Sirius antenna thru a front grille on my dash (GMC SUV) right up against the windshield. It's not quite as good as my old OEM SUV setup - it drops out in a few small places that the OEM did not. But those drops are brief & minor, not a big deal, I like it a lot better than mounting it outside the vehicle.


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got an existing extrnal antenna mount for the factory Sat radio. I haven't dug into it yet, but I may be able to reuse the cover and wire routing.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

ramonesfan said:


> I routed my XM/Sirius antenna thru a front grille on my dash (GMC SUV) right up against the windshield. It's not quite as good as my old OEM SUV setup - it drops out in a few small places that the OEM did not. But those drops are brief & minor, not a big deal, I like it a lot better than mounting it outside the vehicle.



xm or sirius? it makes a big difference. an xm radio antenna, you can mount it inside with great results. sirius is different. i have mine under my cowl, and like yours it cuts out from time to time.

it also depends on where you are. some areas have repeaters. like the long tunnel under the runway at lax, i can almost go the entire length without it cutting out. where as other places, just under a fwy overpass it cuts out.


----------



## ramonesfan (Jan 8, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> xm or sirius? it makes a big difference. an xm radio antenna, you can mount it inside with great results. sirius is different. i have mine under my cowl, and like yours it cuts out from time to time.
> 
> it also depends on where you are. some areas have repeaters. like the long tunnel under the runway at lax, i can almost go the entire length without it cutting out. where as other places, just under a fwy overpass it cuts out.



I'm on XM. The antenna is really small, a little bigger than a quarter. Just used a pc of dbl-sided tape to keep it from sliding around. Its kinda cool since I had an OEM installation in my old Tahoe for a few yrs so I know where the service drops in my area. The new aftermarket in the windshield is a little more sensitive but no biggie, worth the hassle of not having to mount it outside.


----------



## 09G8GT (Jun 2, 2011)

bhammer said:


> I've got an existing extrnal antenna mount for the factory Sat radio. I haven't dug into it yet, but I may be able to reuse the cover and wire routing.


You're not going to be able to combine the two, however, the gps antenna can be hidden inside the car. Mine is under the gauge cluster hood. 

When I had a Hummer H3 it came with factory XM. I installed my aftermarket alpine headunit and aftermarket xm receiver, but I used the factory xm antenna that was already on the truck. All I had to do was trim some plastic from the connector since it was different.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

09G8GT said:


> You're not going to be able to combine the two, however, the gps antenna can be hidden inside the car. Mine is under the gauge cluster hood.
> 
> When I had a Hummer H3 it came with factory XM. I installed my aftermarket alpine headunit and aftermarket xm receiver, but I used the factory xm antenna that was already on the truck. All I had to do was trim some plastic from the connector since it was different.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


XM is very different in how the satellite "sees" the signal. the way it had been described to me is, XM looks over the horizon, and Sirius looks straight down.

I've had an home XM antenna sitting in my shop around the corner from the door and worked all day. Sirius on the other hand would only work if I took an antenna and put it out in the parking lot at least 10 feet from the building.

they are different in how they receive, that's why sirius is much more installation picky.


----------



## 09G8GT (Jun 2, 2011)

He said he has an existing sat radio antenna. If it is Sirius he may be able to use it. That was the point I was trying to make.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

09G8GT said:


> He said he has an existing sat radio antenna. If it is Sirius he may be able to use it. That was the point I was trying to make.


I do and it is Sirius but the sat module for this car is in the trunk. The new install will be up at the dash. I am hoping that I can use the existing shark fin antenna on the roof to mount the new antenna. Maybe be able to pop out the old antenna and stick mine in? I really wont know until I get the headliner down. Hope that happens this weekend.


----------



## ramonesfan (Jan 8, 2012)

I learned a lot thru the Tahoe/Yukon owners forum(s) on exactly what you're looking to do....in my case I was looking to use the old analog OnStar antenna for my new XM which does not work. But there was a lot of discussion around using the fin antenna's. Thats also where I learned about putting mine up in the front windshield.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've put a gps and sat inside of a factory VW fin antenna. We just took it apart and put them inside. I've got pictures, but not on my phone. I'll post them when I get home and turn the laptop on.


----------

